
Walmart Is Launching a Tech Incubator in Silicon Valley - ourmandave
http://fortune.com/2017/03/20/walmart-incubator-tech-silicon-valley/
======
itchyjunk
I can see why walmart would want to invest in startups as opposed to
purchasing them when they are worth billions. But why silicon valley I wonder?
There is a competition there already. I am also surprised stores like
Walgreens have been fairly inactive in trying to keep up with tech. Even
simple stuff like their photo apps so you can print stuff in their store could
use some upgrades.

